# Some pics of my N scale layout



## tbar

Still a work in progress, just started a few weeks ago. I know the backdrop is in need of upgrading and the lychen trees don't cut it.


----------



## MtRR75

Actually the lichen trees have potential. The problem is that the foliage is going all the way to the ground. Trees can grow that way, but only if they are in the open and not pruned. In cities and towns, trees are usually trimmed so that people can walk under then without getting hit by branches. If you remove some of the foliage around the base of the tree -- up to about 8 feet -- and expose the trunk, you will have nice, realistic trees.

Also, the lighter colored one might need a little reshaping at the top. Open-grown trees are usually pretty symmetrical.

Nice collection of cars and buildings, and nice, neat roadwork.

I could never do N scale. It always amazes me how realistic N scale can be, when the photos are blown up.


----------



## tbar

Your right about they need some pruning. I just put them up in a couple of minutes the other night before going to bed. Just used tooth picks, so I'll go look for some twigs or use some plastic tree trunks I have and see how it goes. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## tbar

Your right about they need some pruning. I just put them up in a couple of minutes the other night before going to bed. Just used tooth picks, so I'll go look for some twigs or use some plastic tree trunks I have and see how it goes. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Big Ed

Layout looking good. :thumbsup:

I agree too much lichen and not enough tree.


----------



## tbar

Tree upgrade.


----------



## 11290

How was the backdrop done? I'm trying to come up with something for my layout but not very arty to paint anything. Really just wanted blue sky and some clouds.


----------



## Big Ed

The trees look great now. :smilie_daumenpos:
Much better.


----------



## tbar

11290 said:


> How was the backdrop done? I'm trying to come up with something for my layout but not very arty to paint anything. Really just wanted blue sky and some clouds.


I just sprayed some paint on some art paper (30 ft roll). The white of the clouds is just from spraying so lightly that No paint hit that part. I plan to eventually do it over better, just wanted something quick as it is in a shed and had the wood studs showing.

Thanks Big Ed.


----------



## MtRR75

Definitely a tree upgrade. Very nice.


----------



## tbar




----------



## Water Stop

Hey Tom,

It looks like a Residential Layout, with a railroad somewhere nearby.

Nice, though!

Water Stop


----------



## sean Buick 76

Nice job, I like it! Trees look great now! Any close ups I need to build some Lichen trees.


----------



## PMOC

Hey Tom, looks good. What are you using for streets? I am building some t-track modules for my club as practice before I begin my layout. Roads are coming out just okay.


----------



## Big Ed

tbar said:


> I just sprayed some paint on some art paper (30 ft roll). The white of the clouds is just from spraying so lightly that No paint hit that part. I plan to eventually do it over better, just wanted something quick as it is in a shed and had the wood studs showing.
> 
> Thanks Big Ed.


Have you ever tried sponging on paint?
They sell different textured sponges to do this. They are not like your normal sponge, different sponges make different shapes.

My living room ceiling had some imperfections when I moved into the house in 1996. I did not want to re-sheet the whole thing. So I based coated the whole thing with a dark brown, then sponged in to lighter shades of brown, then added a little off white in.
I used 3 different sponges. Still looks good.
There is help somewhere on the net for sponging on paint. I still have my painting sponges, they last forever. I have seen some clouds sponged on in a kids room, the girl that did it made it look real nice. She is the one who suggested me sponging on the ceiling to hide the imperfections.
This was the first time I ever sponged anything, I am very happy with the results though it did take a while. And since it was the ceiling my arms and neck took a beating.
But doing a wall or what you have is much less tiresome to do.

Paint it dark blue, then you add a couple shades of sponged in lighter blue, then a couple of shades of white to make some nice clouds. A little gray sponged in might be a nice touch after your done.
Look at some real clouds or pictures, study them first.

Not for everyone and there is an art to doing it, but after you do it it is fun.
I practiced on an old sheet of plywood I had before I did the whole ceiling.

But to tell you the truth what you did doesn't look too bad, just the seams and push pins holding it in look out of place. 
What is the backing some kind of paper?


----------



## RonthePirate

Water Stop has a point. I for one would like to see the railroad part too.
Oh the town is nice (LOVE the Denny's) and the greenery is too.
But show us your track plan.
And some of your equipment.


----------

